# Anyone interested in creating or selling graphics for dtg



## gtgraphics12 (Apr 2, 2012)

I am looking for someone to make some graphics for DTG. Let me know if you are interested.

Also if anyone has an fireman or hockey graphics they want to sell I might be interested in that also.

Thanks


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

what format do you need, I have cool stuff. looking to get my designs out in the world. message me when you can. uncletee.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

I have lots of graphics to sell pretty reasonably, what I don't have I can easily produce for you as custom work.. check out my online portfolio at www.art4tees.com and email me at [email protected] Hoping to hear from you.. I will make your life better
dlac


----------

